# Where to buy Festool Planex or Flex vario Giraffe



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew where to purchase the Planex or Vario Giraffe in Canada or even north America....
Also have anyone used the king drywall sander???? It sells online for 239.
Thanks


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee valley is a big festool dealer and looks like rideout tools in St. John's is a dealer


----------

